# Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

ist es möglich die schläuche vom CPU Sockel Kühler abzuschrauben und diese dann an sowas anzuschrauben:Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für ATI » aqua computer aquagrATIx für R9 280X und HD 7970 (Tahiti XT) ?
Habe ne thermaltake water 3.0 extreme.


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

http://www.amazon.de/Rolle-Panzerta...TF8&qid=1392306936&sr=8-3&keywords=Panzertape

das wird nichts in meinen Augen ... inkompatible Schläuche sind nur das kleinste übel .... die Pumpe wird das nicht lange mitmachen wenn die mal auf war....


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

Wieso ist das für die Pumpe schädlich?


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

du wirst wasser nachfüllen müssen und die Kompaktkühlungen haben da schmiermittel mit drinne...


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> du wirst wasser nachfüllen müssen und _die Kompaktkühlungen haben da schmiermittel mit drinne..._


 
das mit dem schmiermittel is quatsch 

allerdings kannst du nicht einfach so eine wasserkühlung öffnen und verwenden. wie willst du die anderen teile anschließen? noch dazu bräuchtest du auch noch einen ausgleichsbehälter um wieder wasser reinzukriegen und dann ist da noch der viel zu kleine radiator für cpu+gpu.


sorry, aber bau dir ne richtige wasserkühlung, ich hatte sowas mal aus basteldrang probiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...iator-goes-inside-800d-900d-ist-zu-teuer.html


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

Was für nen radi bräuchte man denn?
Wäre deutlich mehr oc drinnen wenn die graka statt 70° dann nur noch 45° unter vollast hat? Lohnt sich ne komplett wakü, also für cpu + gpu?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Zum OC muss jemand mit der Karte etwas sagen (bzw. du musst einfach mal mit sehr starken Lüftern testen, ob die Temperatur limitiert), aber zum Umbau hatten wir hier schon ein paar Anfragen und auch 1-2, die es versucht haben (siehe auch Sammelthread).
- Möglich ist es
- Zur Haltbarkeit der Pumpe gibt es verschiedene Erfahrungen
- der Aufwand ist relativ groß und lohnt sich deswegen nur bedingt.

Du bräuchtest einen Radiator, VGA-Kühler, sehr guten Korrosionsschutz (ggf. in erhöhter Konzentration - die Kompaktkühlungen enthalten zwar kein Schmieröl, aber soviel Glysantin, dass man eher von Glykolkühlungen denn Wasserkühlungen sprechen kann), idealerweise einen AGB, Anschlüsse, Schläuche, ggf. nochmal andere Anschlüsse/Adapter für die vorhandenen Schläuche.
Umgekehrt kriegst du für <80 € eine empfehlenswerte Pumpen/AGB-Kombination und einen brauchbaren CPU-Kühler, so dass es gar nicht mal soviel teurer (aber deutlich bequemer) ist, die Kompatkkühlung einfach komplett zu ersetzen. Mit Gebrauchtware (was der bessere Vergleich zu einer gemoddeten Kompaktkühlung wäre) sinkt der Aufpreis weiter.

Andererseits kann man es natürlich auch einfach aus Basteldrang machen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Was für nen radi bräuchte man denn?
> Wäre deutlich mehr oc drinnen wenn die graka statt 70° dann nur noch 45° unter vollast hat? Lohnt sich ne komplett wakü, also für cpu + gpu?


 
70°C ist doch top für ne gpu. also bei der graka wirst du da keine sprünge mehr wirklich machen können.

ist dir deine kühlung momentan zu laut? dann rüste auf eine potene wakü um. bist du zufrieden? dann lass es bleiben. eine wasserkühlung ist auch kein wunderwerk, man kann zwar effizienter mit viel kühlfläche und somit leiser arbeiten, aber keine lasttemperaturen von 25°C erwarten.


ich kühle NUR die cpu mit nem 3x140er radiator und sie geht "trotzdem" auf 60°C unter prime hoch. aber das ist alles dicke im grünen bereich.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Bin zufrieden es ist leise und für Luft auch kühl möchte aber jedes Quäntchen Leistung haben.
Kühle meinen FX 8350 auch mit Wasser und habe bei 4,7 GHZ während Prime 40 Grad und würde das auch so gerne bei der GPU haben.
Könnt ihr mir eine erweiterbare WaKü empfehlen sprich Pumpe AGB und co.
Reicht dafür eig ein Xpredator X3?
Wo sollte ich die ganzen sachen platzieren?
Oder könnt ihr mir eine gute kompaktwaKü für die GPU empfehlen?


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Kühle meinen FX 8350 auch mit Wasser und habe bei 4,7 GHZ während Prime 40 Grad


 
und das glaubst du?

ich hab mehr fläche, wahrscheinlich sogar ne sparsamere cpu und ne höhere temperatur 

deine tempsensoren sind absolute grütze, die 40°C hast du niemals in echt unter volllast  (temps auch mit "coretemp" ausgelesen???)


noch dazu bezweifel ich, dass deine graka noch viel mehr stabil mitmacht. 1180mhz sind schon ne schöne ecke


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Die intels werden heißer das ist Fakt. Einen AMD kühl zu bekommen ist nicht so schwierig. Hab mit et6 hw monitor und vielem mehr ausgelesen. Die Wassertemperatur passt auch ins Bild. Wohlgemerkt alles auf 100% Geschwindigkeit.
also bekomm ich kaum mehr aus der Karte raus oder?
Würd ich 1300mhz schaffen?
Achja btw sparsamer wird dein Intel kaum sein
Die Temp Sensoren sind mit sicherheit keine Grütze denn er zeigt mir im Idle fast meine Raum Temp von 20 Grad an und das klingt doch logisch oder?

Edit: kann ich die Schläuche meiner CPU Wakü gegen durchsichtige tauschen und farbe ins Wasser mischen? Wie kann ich so ne kompakt WaKü überhaupt wieder befüllen?


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

was hast du denn für ne wassertemperatur?

mein intel läuft laut coretemp mit 180w bei der übertaktung. da wird dein fx nicht drunter leigen. Test: AMD FX-8350


hast du also mal mit core temp ausgelesen???


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Klar. Ich schau mal wieviel Watt er hat^^
Wassertemp ist beim Rücklauf 36,4.

Edit: Die TDP bleibt bei 125 Watt ist also falsch.
Was ist deine Wasser Temp und welche Pumpe hast du?
laut core Temp war die höchste Temp 43 Grad


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

also wenn du ne wassertemperatur von 36°C hast, dann ist 43°C als cpu temp absolut unrealistisch. ein deltaT von nur 6k schafft nichtmal der beste wasserkühler^^

meine wakü:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Coolgate-CG420-420mm-Radiator-schwarz::21766.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...s/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-DCP-22-Pumpe::13498.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...sgleichsbehaelter/MagiCool-AGB-400::6562.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...xoS-XP--Light---Plexi-Nickel---Intel-AMD.html


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Sehe ich anders das Wasser das zurückläuft hat 36 Grad... Dann wird die CPU nicht 60 Haben... Habe vorher nen brocken draufgehabt und hatte unter Vollast 61 Grad


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders das Wasser das zurückläuft hat 36 Grad... Dann wird die CPU nicht 60 Haben... Habe vorher nen brocken draufgehabt und hatte unter Vollast 61 Grad


 
das wasser kommt mit 36°C aus dem radiator zurück in den kühler und soll dann auf 42°c kühlen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



the.hai schrieb:


> das wasser kommt mit 36°C aus dem radiator zurück in den kühler und soll dann auf 42°c kühlen?


 
zurück zum Radi...


----------



## Tommi1 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Im leben nicht....

Hatte meinen 8350 mal auf @4,8 GHz und GTX780@1123 GHz mit nem 3x140er Radi laufen.

Die Wasser temp geht bei Prime hoch bis auf 34° (Rücklauf zum Radi) und er 8350 geht hoch auf 54°.
Und so war das auch, als die GraKa noch nicht unter Wasser war.

Da kannste vergessen, daß Dein 8350 bei 4,7 GHz mit dem Radi deiner Wakü auf 40° unter Prime kommt. Schon gar nicht, wenn die Wassertemp bei 36° liegt.

Ausser Du hast Deinen PC auf dem Balkon oder im Kühlschrank stehen


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

welche kerntemp willst du denn angeblich im idle haben TE?


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Raumtemp.
Mein bruder hat auch nen FX 8350 @ 4,5 GHZ unter ne corsair h100i und der hat 45 also da scheint was bei euch nicht zu stimmen
Hatte ja auch vorher ne LuKü die ihn auf bis zu 60 Grad brachte. Also werden die Sensoren schon stimmen. Ist halt ne gute WaKü...
Auf Amazon haben einige das gleiche und ich hab sogar noch zwei 120mm Fans die draufblasen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Raumtemp.
> Mein bruder hat auch nen FX 8350 @ 4,5 GHZ unter ne corsair h100i und der hat 45 also da scheint was bei euch nicht zu stimmen
> Hatte ja auch vorher ne LuKü die ihn auf bis zu 60 Grad brachte. Also werden die Sensoren schon stimmen. Ist halt ne gute WaKü...
> Auf Amazon haben einige das gleiche und ich hab sogar noch zwei 120mm Fans die draufblasen.


 
welche temperatur hast du im idle angeblich?

letztendlich ist es deine sache, ob du uns glaubst oder nicht. ich weiß ja das ich recht habe^^ wozu haben wir alle potente wasserkühlungen, wenn so eine kleine kompaktwakü nen 150w brocken auf 42°C hält^^

ich hätte gerne mal nen coretemp + cpu z screenshot nach 10min prime large FFTs.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Ich glaub nicht das alle erweiterbaren waküs besser sind als kompakte 
und ich weiß das ich recht habe bin ja schließlich nicht blöd bzw der pc steht ja auch neben mir.


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das alle erweiterbaren waküs besser sind als kompakte
> und ich weiß das ich recht habe bin ja schließlich nicht blöd bzw der pc steht ja auch neben mir.



Womit du wieder keine antwort zur temperatur oder screen zeigst...

Glaub was du willst, aber wir wollen dich nur berichtigen.


Wer meint, dass ein 240er radi besser kühlt, als ein 420er, dem können wir eh nicht helfen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Screen kommt gleich muss halt 10 min warten sorry. Und wer glaubt das 2 FX 8350 TEMPsensoren das falsche sagen der ist ein Komplettwakü hater
mit wieviel rpm laufen deine Radis?


----------



## the.hai (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

meine lüfter laufen mit 600rpm. wieviel °C hat dein cpu im leerlauf???

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...798-wieviel-radiatorflaeche-fuer-cpu-gpu.html

lies dir den mal durch, is witzig.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=305851&d=1353177099

soviel zu der genauigkeit der sensoren^^ (bei raumtemp)


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Noch Fragen? Immer her damit
Muss jz aber ausser Haus. schönen Abend noch
Hab den screen als anhang gemacht ist das falsch? Wie geht das?
Edit: Komischerweise zeigt er bei mir die korrekteraumtemp an und wenn ich die radis auf 1000 rpm fixiere geht er auf 55 grad rauf. Du willst es nicht war haben ne?^^
Achja im Leerlauf hat sie 23 Grad.
Meine Radis laufen auf 2000+ bei prime. Sprich du hast 4*600rpm und ich 2*2000rpm
vllt ist das des rätsels lösung...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Könntet ihr eure Privatdiskussion bitte per PM austragen?
Dem Titel und Startpost zu Folge geht es in diesem Thread um die Möglichkeit einer VGA-Erweiterung in einer einer eigentlich nicht erweiterbaren Wakü.


----------



## Ravenshark (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Dann hol doch für deine GPU ne Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer oder Prof.! Reicht un die GPU gut kühl zu halten.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. Februar 2014)

Ravenshark schrieb:


> Dann hol doch für deine GPU ne Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer oder Prof.! Reicht un die GPU gut kühl zu halten.



Und vram und spawas müssen nicht gekühlt werden oder wie


----------



## the.hai (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

leerlauf 23°C bei am besten 21°C raumtempeatur?

und 2x2000rpm? haben die anchbarn schon die polizei gerufen? wie regelst du die lüfter im normalen betrieb?


----------



## Ravenshark (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Der Lüfter ist über das PCB der GPU angeschlossen sowie der Lüfter (auf NZXT G10) für die restlichen Komponenten. Idle und Last Temps sind sehr gut sowie kaum noch Geräusche.
Habe beides bei mir verbaut und eingehend getestet. Kommt an einer richtigen Wasserkühlung vielleicht nicht dran aber für eine AIO ist das TOP. (Siehe Sign.)

Und wer eine Thermaltake eingebaut hat, weis das die Pumpen kaum hörbar sind. Und die Lüfter brauchen gar nicht auf 2000U/min laufen. meine laufen max 1000U/min (CPU) und der an der GPU dreht fast gar net höher, weil die Temps nicht so hoch sind.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. Februar 2014)

Die laufen normalerweise auch max bei 1000 rpm aber ich wollte die cpu so kühl bekommen wie möglich...
Regel die lüfter per usb verbindung.
Sind sehr leise also die Nachbarn werden nicht viel hören.


----------



## Ravenshark (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

So kühl wie möglich heißt aus der AIO das Maximum rausholen. Habe dazu den Radi nach Außen versetzt weil mein Case das mit ein wenig Umbau auch zulässt.
Also man bekommt sehr gute Temp Werte bei sehr wenig Geräuschkulisse, aber auch die AIO Wasserkühler haben ihre Grenzen wenn es um max. Tiefsttemperaturen geht.


----------



## HMangels91 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Meine H55 von Corsair kühlt meinen FX6300@ 4 Ghz auch bei Last auf 49°C, bei 800 RPM mit einem Lüfter. Also ich bin auch zufrieden mein Macho erreichte 53°C
Intel sind halt Hitzköpfe daher braucht man bessere Kühlung.

Ich überlege auch meine GTX760 Phantom auf AiO im Bitfenix Shinobi umzurüsten was benötige ich da?


----------



## skyhigh5 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das die Heizwells die Spawas mit drinne haben.
Die AMD CPU's haben dafür ein extra HS.
Achja und die Sensoren stimmen echt habe jetzt ne erweiterbare WaKü lediglich die Lüfter auf den Radis sind ******* werden morgen ausgetauscht und habe auf der CPU während Prime 95 45Grad.
KoWaKü's


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Intel sind halt Hitzköpfe daher braucht man bessere Kühlung.



Quatsch...

Dein amd ist ein hitzkopf mit ungenauen tempsensoren.

Intels haben weniger verlustleistung, leider mit billiger wlp unterm heatspreader eine schlechte wärmeleitung. Ergo bringt auch der dickste kühler meist nichts.


----------



## skyhigh5 (17. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Quatsch...
> 
> Dein amd ist ein hitzkopf mit ungenauen tempsensoren.
> 
> Intels haben weniger verlustleistung, leider mit billiger wlp unterm heatspreader eine schlechte wärmeleitung. Ergo bringt auch der dickste kühler meist nichts.



Und die Spawas haben sie auch mit drinne.
Das ist das hitzigste und kann somit auch die AMD's über treffen.


----------



## Ahrtos (27. März 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wasserkühlung an VGA Kühler anschließen*

Hier ne coole Anleitung wie man ne Kompakt Wakü an eine Graka bekommt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pXi9Cjkg


----------

